# Easter menu



## Dengirl (Apr 5, 2012)

I  Am going to try to bake an unleavened bread this weekend for our Easter dinner. I have never done this. Does anyone have a good recipe to share oh and flour less cake recipes


----------



## Siegal (Apr 5, 2012)

I am making a flour less chocolate cake right now! Second time I'm making it. It's from William and Sonoma baking book. It's ridicules.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 5, 2012)

We are having Ham with an orange,honey Dijon glaze thanks Ina, angel biscuits.deviled eggs with  truffle oil, baby spinach with avocados, sweet onion and strawberries,and parm pared into strips,  smoked salmon dip on toasted Italian baguette, potatoes scalloped with 3 cheeses, green beans with pancetta, roasted asparagus with prociutto rice with onion and mushrooms for the kids and me that and Katies wonderful devils food cake easy as pie but it's heaven.
kades


----------



## chopper (Apr 7, 2012)

Going to a friend's house for brunch. I'm taking Mountain Man breakfast along. It is a camping dish I make in the Dutch oven with potatoes, bacon, peppers, onions, eggs and cheese. She is making lots of other goodies too. I may also try making some cake balls. I haven't made those before, but they look easy and yummy!


----------



## jabbur (Apr 7, 2012)

We're going to my dad's and he's having the dinner catered!  Turkey, ham, stuffing, mac and cheese, broccoli and pecan pie.


----------



## Dengirl (Apr 7, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> We are having Ham with an orange,honey Dijon glaze thanks Ina, angel biscuits.deviled eggs with  truffle oil, baby spinach with avocados, sweet onion and strawberries,and parm pared into strips,  smoked salmon dip on toasted Italian baguette, potatoes scalloped with 3 cheeses, green beans with pancetta, roasted asparagus with prociutto rice with onion and mushrooms for the kids and me that and Katies wonderful devils food cake easy as pie but it's heaven.
> kades



Your house is sounding tummy


----------



## Dengirl (Apr 7, 2012)

jabbur said:
			
		

> We're going to my dad's and he's having the dinner catered!  Turkey, ham, stuffing, mac and cheese, broccoli and pecan pie.



Don't get better than no work


----------



## Dengirl (Apr 7, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> We are having Ham with an orange,honey Dijon glaze thanks Ina, angel biscuits.deviled eggs with  truffle oil, baby spinach with avocados, sweet onion and strawberries,and parm pared into strips,  smoked salmon dip on toasted Italian baguette, potatoes scalloped with 3 cheeses, green beans with pancetta, roasted asparagus with prociutto rice with onion and mushrooms for the kids and me that and Katies wonderful devils food cake easy as pie but it's heaven.
> kades



I am baking a orange glazed ham, mashed potatoes, corn on the cob, unleavened bread, and blackberry chocolate flour less cake


----------



## Katie H (Apr 7, 2012)

We're having honey-glazed ham.  It's coated with honey and baked all night on a very low temp.  Then, I think I'll make some macaroni and cheese, green beans, something with yellow squash and maybe something else.  I just finished making our blood orange cheesecake that we'll have for dessert.  The cake base tasted fabulous when I sampled it.  I'm looking forward to our meal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 7, 2012)

We are planning a 10K bike ride tomorrow, our Easter Dinner will be the soup and salad bar at _The Good Food Store_, at the halfway point.  Spending the day along the river sounds like a good day.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 7, 2012)

roasted leg of lamb and a braised leg of kid, roasted potatoes, tomatoes and asparagus, tdziki, 

before hand, hummus, olives, grape leaves, feta, pita

afterwards, almond cake

15 for dinner


----------



## buckytom (Apr 8, 2012)

Robo410 said:


> roasted leg of lamb and a braised leg of kid,



the latter a student, perhaps?  

mom wouldn't accept any help this time, so she's making a ham. also appys of shrimp cocktail and a cheese platter (because it ain't a holiday in my family without shrimp cocktail and cheese, mustards, and crackers). irish cheddar for sure, probably a port wine cheese, and some scandinavian ones i can't pronounce. spring onions, radishes, celery, and other raw root veggies.
dw made the mistake of offering to bring the slovakian/polish traditional easter cheese, aka mother's or farmer's cheese. it's a very young cheese that is relatively bland. mom talked her out of it, lol.

we're bringing polish rye bread, lekvar and regular babka, potato salad, cole slaw, and if i have time to make it, escarole and bean soup.

just no cheese.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 8, 2012)

*Easter Menu*

I'm doing a Sunday roast. Leg of lamb in the oven now, slow roasting, to have with roast potatoes, sprouts, carrot turnips and parsnips (root mash), plus fab gravy. 

Followed by Nigella's Easter Egg Nest Cake - which is flourless and gluten free, light as a feather, very chocolatey!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter Everyone, 

Firstly, we shall be having Prosecco for an aperitif ... 

Our starter is a simple cocktail gazpacho served warm; of a Fresh White Asparagus Cream served in Martini stemware with lovely Prawns hanging over the stemware rims ... 

Then there is a Green salad of magenta serrated edged lollo rosso varieties and green curly lettuce varieties and arugula or rocket as called in the UK and field greens, in a simple Evoo and red wine vinaigrette with shavings of Pecorino ... 

The next dish, has been made for my Grandsons, who are veered toward eggplant and love Grandmom´s ; and it is Melanzane di Lecce, a baked eggplant lasagne filled with cheeses typical of Lecce, a village in Apulia. 

The main course is Abruzzi designation of origin herb & evoo marinated milk fed baby lamb ( posted in the Lamb Section ) ... It is a traditional meal in this part of Italia, where we are vacationing at our condo. 

Dessert: gelato ... Creamy orange and / or lemon 
with almond biscotti ... and espresso or cappucchino ...  

Happy holidays and thanks for great posts.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Gravy Queen,

Happy Easter ... 

The Easter cake looks great ...

Happy Holidays.
Margi.


----------



## shubh (Apr 8, 2012)

I have special repute i my community for making traditional Grandma Coffee cake at home. I decorate it with colorful home made whip cream that i made with   [FONT=&quot]Cream Canisters.[/FONT]


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Shubh,

Happy Easter. 

Coffee cake ! Is this a coffee cake crumble ? 

I love coffee, in any form, espresso, icecream, coffee candy, tiramisu, cappucchino and crumble coffee cake !  


Is this posted on D.C. in one of the dessert sections ? 

Would it be possible to have the recipe and the history behind it ? 

Thanks so much.

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 8, 2012)

Corned Beef and fixings. Wassail!


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 8, 2012)

Clam chowder, roast lamb and potatoes, butternut squash, mincemeat pie, chocolate ice cream.


----------



## Merlot (Apr 8, 2012)

Country style ribs, mashed potatoes, corn on the cobb, asparagus, deviled eggs, rolls and a french silk pie 

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 8, 2012)

Ham dinner at my sisters house......


----------



## sweetlanamarie (Apr 8, 2012)

apple-maple glazed ham, creamy scalloped potatoes, mom's home made perogies, meatballs and greeen beans. Chocolate for dessert


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 8, 2012)

We had our Easter dinner yesterday... Roast leg of lamb, ham (father-in-law doesn't like lamb), roasted potatoes and vegetables, homemade bread, three different salads, and enough appetizers to feed an army. I am dealing with the leftovers today.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 8, 2012)

Great looking Spread Steve...


----------



## vitauta (Apr 8, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> We had our Easter dinner yesterday... Roast leg of lamb, ham (father-in-law doesn't like lamb), roasted potatoes and vegetables, homemade bread, three different salads, and enough appetizers to feed an army. I am dealing with the leftovers today.



beea-utiful table, steve--and the kind of leftovers dreams are made of....


----------



## msmofet (Apr 8, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone!!
 
Breakfast was Easter Meat pie













And Cheesecake (will be topped with cherries when served) will be dessert.







Dinner will be turkey, stuffing, potatoes, gravy and asparagus. I may make stuffed mushrooms.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Apr 8, 2012)

vitauta said:


> beea-utiful table, steve--and the kind of leftovers dreams are made of....


Thanks Vita!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2012)

Dinner is this afternoon at BIL's.   It' either ham dinner or we are grilling out.  I vote for the latter.  I suspect it's not an electoral process and I am grateful just to spend the day with our family.    

I am bringing a simple appie on stix--  marinated baby tomatoes, sugar snap peas and cheese tortellinis.  I've never tasted a cheese tortellini.  The recipe said to marinate in a very dijon garlicky dressing.    I thought the cheese tortellini's seemed a little bland.  So I am marinating them in an organic pesto I picked up at the market.  Now,  They are looking a wee bit messy.    I guess after plating, I will bury them under a mound of fresh grated parmesan if necessary.   Well,  they Taste better than they look.   

Here's a concept picture, oriiginally from Southern Living.   Saw this on two websites, which is why it seemed like a good idea at the time.  

Enjoy the day friends !!


----------



## 4meandthem (Apr 8, 2012)

Carnitas,beans,salad and some California Roll Deviled eggs beforehand.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Steve, 

Wow ... looks delicious ... Thanks for posting photo.
Happy easter,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Whiskadoodle,

Happy Easter ... 

I love cheese tortellini, and then again, all Italians do ... 

Are they warm ? Are they cool ? 

If they are warm, the Dijon is sweating ... Are they cool ? Are they a dry variety boiled or an Egg Variety ? 

Since you have never tasted: they are not similar to a spaghetti in texture and have a bit of a firm texture to the bite, and they are usually stuffed with a mild ricotta probably ... if not home made ...

Happy Easter --- looks very pretty on a skewer !! 

The ready made Pesto could of been put on at last minute when guests arrive --- and then the freshly grated cheese individually ! it is impacting to watch too ... 

Margi


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2012)

> I love cheese tortellini, and then again, all Italians do ...
> 
> Are they warm ? Are they cool ?
> 
> ...




Margi,  these are fresh vaccuum packed 4 cheese tortellini's and are I cooked them for a brief time.   The pasta is fine,  I thought there would be more flavor in the filling.  It is indeed ricotta, with paremsan and romano.    I have had some wonderfully flavored ravioli,  and I  thought they might be more like that....  I am not disappointed and they will be fine.  


It is marinating in the refrigerator and is served at room temp.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Whiskadoodle,

Ravioli are quite a bit bigger, so they have more filling than tortellini ... I truly like the presentation ... and idea ... The next time, perhaps a tortellini with a Proscuitto and Cheese filling !   

Happy Easter. 
Margi.


----------



## forty_caliber (Apr 8, 2012)

Roasting a turkey with a turkey cannon.  Corn on the cob and asparagus. 

.40


----------



## kadesma (Apr 8, 2012)

Dengirl said:


> Your house is sounding tummy


Thanks Dengirl I sure hope things go smooth. Happy Easter to you.
kadesma


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Forty_Caliber,

Cool ... roast turkey is always a fave ... Have a lovely day. 

Happy Easter. 
Margi.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Apr 8, 2012)

" The next time, perhaps a tortellini with a Proscuitto and Cheese filling ! "

I Like This Idea !! 

I tend to twitch and pace when all I am asked to contribute towards dinner is an appetizer.  I know there will be fruit, cheese, and veggie trays too.  And Chocolate.  First,  I want it to look nice so that one wants to taste it. 

The skewers were marinating in a fairly heavy layer/ coating of the pesto.  Most of that fell off when I plated them. That is good.  ( I can use the remaining pesto for a dish at home next week. Ha!)    Basil is not yet in season here, in an affordable quantity to make pesto.   I found an organic/ no additives pesto at a market.  It has a nice summertime flavor.  

When I plated the skewers, they look nice arranged on this tray from my depression glass collection.  I rested the skewers on a thin bed of shredded parmesan and just gave a light dusting  across the top.  
Voila'-- good to go.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Apr 8, 2012)

Whiskadoodle,

We all get nervous when we have to do a presentation ... it is human ... I love the depression glass ... it is lovely and I am sure those tortellini are scrumptuous ... just observe and see them disappear, the minute you lay the platter down ! 

I like the sprinkle of the cheese of course !!!  Good luck ... 

Let us all know how it went ... 

Happy Holidays and thanks so much for your posts. 
Margi.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 8, 2012)

Today's dinner is maple and brown sugar ham, smoked kielbasa, fresh kielbasa. scalloped potatoes, carrots, asparagus, green beans, biscuits, and babkka bread.  Pear pie for dessert.  The ham and potatoes are in the oven and I'm outside enjoying the weather while dinner cooks.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 8, 2012)

I had Deer Wellington with asparagus and a salad.






That bad boy was a lot of work and we will be eating on it a while.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> I had Deer Wellington with asparagus and a salad.
> 
> That bad boy was a lot of work and we will be eating on it a while.



Wow!  That is massive and looks delish.  Love the bunny face!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> I had Deer Wellington with asparagus and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thumper AND Bambi!  Cool!


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 8, 2012)

*We'll be leaving for my sons house soon.  He will be barbequing Tri Tips and grilled asparagus. 

My contributions will be:

"Mama's Sweet Beans"
crab stuffed mushrooms
baked Brie in puffed pastry with almonds and boysenberry preserves
cheese garlic bread. *

*Happy Easter everyone!!  *


----------



## msmofet (Apr 8, 2012)

Easter Dinner was roast turkey, stuffing, mashed jacket red potatoes (with butter, sour cream and fresh chives), microwave steamed fresh asparagus (with melted butter and fresh grated romano and parmesan cheeses), sautéed mushroom caps, jellied cranberry sauce and pan gravy.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thumper AND Bambi!  Cool!


We'd appreciate your sharing the recipe for your venison Wellington.  Guess you're using mule deer but we hope to be able to use it on whitetail.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

5K into our bike ride, stopped at the Good Food Store for the Soup and Salad Bar.  I had Chicken Tortilla Soup and a salad of mixed greens with kalamata olives, Spanish green olives, garbanzo beans, tomatoes, diced egg, alfalfa sprouts and a balsamic vinaigrette.

Shrek had a chili beef soup and a salad.

We split a Chocolate Truffle mousse cake...divine.  Coffee and water for beverages.

Then we rode home, another 5K, it was a good ride along the river.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 8, 2012)

That looks great!



FrankZ said:


> I had Deer Wellington with asparagus and a salad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 8, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> Today's dinner is maple and brown sugar ham, smoked kielbasa, fresh kielbasa. scalloped potatoes, carrots, asparagus, green beans, biscuits, and babkka bread.  Pear pie for dessert.  The ham and potatoes are in the oven and I'm outside enjoying the weather while dinner cooks.



This was dinner......


----------



## gadzooks (Apr 8, 2012)

Slimming, here...It's braised chicken breasts, bathed in a golden roaster squash soup (yellow curry, ginger, honey, hot stuff, little salt, coconut milk) and garnished with chopped cilantro and shredded coconut. Green salad on the side. Meh...diet food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 8, 2012)

DaveSoMD said:


> This was dinner......



Looks excellent!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 8, 2012)

For the first time in as long as I can't remember I DIDn't have Easter dinner with family.  My sister went out of town, as did most of DH's family that live in town.  So it was just us two.

I was going to do the ham thing and when we got to the store decided on a rotisserie chicken, wedge fries and two salads.  Cheating?  Maybe  but it was nice NOT to cook a big meal for a change.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 8, 2012)

We had http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/lindas-pot-of-pork-78867.html#post1127494 and the last of the rødkål and stir fried vegis. DH also had brown basmati rice.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 8, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks excellent!


  Thanks!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Frank ! Deer Wellington! Gosh thats a first for me, how did that taste? I like the roe venison we can get here.

Whiskadoodle - I love that dish, how pretty, great colour. 

This has been a really interesting thread for me on this side of the pond, I am fascinated by the different dishes. Great photos too, looks like we all had some marvellous feasts! Fab!


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the nice things.  

The recipe was here.

Bill,

I used deer from the freezer that Kathleen had a hit out on.  I am not sure what type run around these here parts, I just know they are tasty.

To do it over I would not use as much pate, it makes it extremely rich (and this comes from someone that can eat almost anything without saying "it was rich").

I would also make it smaller... we will get at least 2 more big meals out of it.

Kathleen said she didn't want anything heavy for breakfast this morning so I teased her about having Deer Wellington Benedict.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, Frank for the citation and advice.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 9, 2012)

I did a baked ham (Cook's--it was really good) with maple glaze, baked potato, steamed broccoli, and kimichi on the side. Dessert was chocolate ice cream and ricotta cheese cookies (glazed with a lemon glaze). I cheated and did this on Friday since we went on the lowest power rates Thursday 7 p.m. until Tuesday 7 a.m. With the leftover ham, I'm making scalloped potatoes.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 10, 2012)

We get Cook's brand ham down here also and like it quite a bit.  We used to enjoy Cook's brand corned beef but it has not been available in our area for at least 5 years.  
It's a shame that outfits like Cook's get bought out by the Conagras and Smithfields of this world.  Such buyouts often end badly for everyone but the mega corps.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 10, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> We get Cook's brand ham down here also and like it quite a bit.  We used to enjoy Cook's brand corned beef but it has not been available in our area for at least 5 years.
> It's a shame that outfits like Cook's get bought out by the Conagras and Smithfields of this world.  Such buyouts often end badly for everyone but the mega corps.


It was an inexpensive ham with the bone in. I was pleased that it was not (a) fatty, and (b) salty. It had a nice texture and flavor. I picked it up at Price Chopper in NY last week. For some reason, our local grocery stores did not have ham, lamb, or turkey on special for Easter. That was somewhat surprising, usually ham is on special around Easter here. I wish I had bought more than one! It is tempting to drive down today to see if there are any left since the flyer changes tomorrow....


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> It was an inexpensive ham with the bone in. I was pleased that it was not (a) fatty, and (b) salty. It had a nice texture and flavor. I picked it up at Price Chopper in NY last week. For some reason, our local grocery stores did not have ham, lamb, or turkey on special for Easter. That was somewhat surprising, usually ham is on special around Easter here. I wish I had bought more than one! It is tempting to drive down today to see if there are any left since the flyer changes tomorrow....



How far is it? How much will it cost you in gas?


----------

